# Monitor-Beratung - Gaming-LCD



## |-|4><><0|² (5. August 2010)

hallo leute 
brauche vorm kauf von meinem neuen PC noch Hilfe bei der Monitor-Auswahl und wollte desshalb mal hier bei den Profis () anfragen, weil ich bei dem gigantischen Angebot zur Zeit überhaupt keinen Überblick habe.

Suche nen Gaming-LCD zwischen 23" und 25", am besten in 1920x1080 oder 1920*1200, Helligkeit sollte im "normalen" Bereich liegen (kein schwarzes Loch, Keine Atombombe ), Inputlag sollte besonders niedrig sein (soll ja zum Zocken genutzt werden), Preislich habe ich Spielraum bis 250€~300€.
Bitte um schnelle Antwort, der Pc soll jetzt bald mal vor mir stehen 

mfg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. August 2010)

Hi, ich habe heute Nachmittag bei 1nem Bekannten 1ne neue Gainward GTX470 installiert, als dessen neuer TFT geliefert wurde:
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23", 1920x1080, DVI-I, HDMI für 245,- v. Notebooksbilliger.de

Mit mir hast Du hier eher den Monitor-Amateur erwischt; aber ich bin begeistert in jeder Hinsicht.
Weil ich nicht viel Zeit hatte, hab`ich nur mal 10 Min. Fallout 3 selber gecheckt und muß sagen, im Vergleich zu meinem Asus VW224 1680x1050 ist das mindestens 1ne Klasse besser, brillianter und geeignet für "schnelle Spiele".

Gekauft hatte sich der Bekannte das Teil aufgrund des Tests in der PCGH 07/2010 S.106 (hab`nachgeguckt), wo der XL2370-LED Testsieger wurde. Im Test wurde "mäßige Farbbrillianz" negativ vermerkt; ich empfand das nicht so negativ,nur als ein wenig "gedämpft", hab`minimal nachgeregelt und es gefiel mir. Ich vermute, wenn man Abends in der dunklen Bude zockt, wird die Farbeinstellung im Default warscheinlich gerade richtig sein.

Sehr empfehlenswert, unbedingt mal anchecken!  
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23", 1920x1080, DVI-I, HDMI (LS23EFPKFV) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Greetz - Edit: 100 Rechtschreibfehler sind zuviel, 93 reichen auch.


----------



## |-|4><><0|² (5. August 2010)

danke für deinen antwort, aber ich denke der thread kann geschlossen werden...
auch wennd etwas das budget sprengt, hab ich mich für den Acer GD245HQ entschieden, der muss ja ein Traum sein 
vll kommt später auch noch die brille dazu

ps: rechtschreibfehler sind special effects einer tastatur 
in einem solangen beitrag gehören ein paar einfach dazu


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. August 2010)

Kannst Du, wenn Du den Acer GD245HQ  hast, mal berichten?
Ein Kumpel will demnächst neu kaufen und hat auch diesen Acer und den Samsung XL2370 LED on Top auf der Liste.
Greetz


----------



## |-|4><><0|² (6. August 2010)

kann ich gerne machen

mit dem Bericht kannst du in 2-3 Wochen rechnen


----------



## Whitey (6. August 2010)

|-|4><><0|² schrieb:


> hab ich mich für den Acer GD245HQ entschieden, der muss ja ein Traum sein



Naja, der Acer GD245HQ hat einen Inputlag von 18ms und Coronabildung ist auch sichtbar, im vergleich mein Samsung 2233rz hat 2 ms Inputlag und keine Coronabildung. Aber abgesehen davon bekommst du sowieso keinen 24 Zöller mit der selben Leistung des 2233rz.


----------



## |-|4><><0|² (6. August 2010)

ok
@NeverSeenBytes: Muss dich wahrscheinlich etwas enttäuschen... Werd anstatt dem Acer diesen hier nehmen (is aber in der selben preislichen Lage):
Review of the 23″ LG W2363D 120Hz Full HD 3D Gaming Monitor - 3D Vision Blog
der soll ja weniger bzw. GAR KEIN (geht das überhaupt?) Inputlag haben als der Acer


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2010)

|-|4><><0|² schrieb:


> Review of the 23″ LG W2363D 120Hz Full HD 3D Gaming Monitor - 3D Vision Blog
> der soll ja weniger bzw. GAR KEIN (geht das überhaupt?) Inputlag haben als der Acer



Laut deines geposteten Links wurde dort der LG W2363D nicht direkt mit dem Acer GD245HQ verglichen sondern mit dem Samsung 2233RZ, das Ergebniss fand ich ziemlich beeindruckend da der LG W2363D anscheinend sofern der Test stimmt den selben Inputlag wie der Samsung 2233RZ besitzt und zwar 2ms, das ist ziemlich gut und vorallem nicht warnehmbar. 

Eines macht mich jedoch etwas stutzig und zwar das in diesem Link behauptet wird, dass der Viewsonic VX2268wm ebenfalls den selben Inputlag aufweisst wie der Samsung 2233RZ, dass stimmt leider nicht sie liegen zwar nahe zusammen aber der Samsung 2233RZ hat 2ms inputlag, der ViewsonicVX2268wm hingegen 5ms, der unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Werten ist in der Praxis beim Spielen aber sogut wie nicht warnehmbar, falls der LG W2363D sich wirklich Inputlag mässig zwischen dem Samsung 2233RZ und dem Viewsonic VX2268wm einreiht, ist das ein wirklich guter und vorallem unbedenklicher Wert und würde für eine Kaufempfehlung des LG W2363D sprechen.


Ps: Ja es gibt Monitore mit gar keinem Inputlag und zwar sind das CRT´s aber der Samsung oder Viewsonic sind schon ziemlich nahe an der Grenze das ist aufjedenfall absolut unbedenklich.


MfG Weissi


----------



## |-|4><><0|² (7. August 2010)

das hört sich doch mal ziemlich gut an 

ps: ich wusste, dass Röhren kein Inputlag haben, aber ich meinte damit ob das bei Flatscreens/LCS's möglich ist


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2010)

|-|4><><0|² schrieb:


> ich wusste, dass Röhren kein Inputlag haben, aber ich meinte damit ob das bei Flatscreens/LCS's möglich ist



Ah Ok, Sorry, ich hab gerade einen gefunden und zwar diesen hier:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2010/test-samsung-xl2370-teil12.html#Inputlag


----------



## |-|4><><0|² (7. August 2010)

scheint ja auch ein super Ding zu sein, aber ich glaub ich bleib bei dem LG


----------



## n!ke^ (9. August 2010)

Lasst lieber die Finger vom Acer, habe ihn hier stehen und er geht heute zurück.

Ich zähle nur kurz auf was mich extrem stört:

1. Er Brummt beim surfen.. ( NUR beim Surfen, Filme und Spiele kein stück! )
2. Extremer Input lag (teilweise sehr sehr deutlich zu spüren)
3. Overdrive einfach zu enorm (lässt sich auch nur im Service Menü abstellen )

Problem 2 kann man allerdings beheben, indem man das Overdrive abschaltet.
Was allerdings zur folge hat das er schlieren zieht, und die Helligkeit muss andauernd neu eingestellt werden beim ein und ausschalten.

Hier mal 2 Bilder zu dem Overdrive acer-userforum

Werde ihn heute gegen den LG eintauschen, hoffentlich werde ich Positiv überrascht...

Gruß


----------



## Cence (7. September 2010)

n!ke^ schrieb:


> Lasst lieber die Finger vom Acer, habe ihn hier stehen und er geht heute zurück.
> 
> Ich zähle nur kurz auf was mich extrem stört:
> 
> ...



Kannst du bitte berichten, wie dir der LG gefallen hat?


----------



## n!ke^ (7. September 2010)

Klar kann ich das 

habe ihn gerade hier stehen 

Also...

Zuhören ist nichts. 
Bild ist Super nicht zu scharf oder ähnliches (Kann man einstellen).
Farben sind auch Kräftig. 

Zum schlechten:

Das Gehäuse ist scharf und nicht gerade den 350 Euronen wert, er hat "Beulen" die man sehr gut bei Licht sieht (Hochglanz eben), stört mich aber nicht weiter bis auf das Scharfe und das er Staub sehr gerne mag. Also wer nicht gerade oft oder gern putzt hat den reinsten Staubfänger (hatte die Folie kaum ab ging es schon los).

Beide haben vor und nachteile.. aber da mache ich lieber beim Gehäuse ein Auge zu als beim Bild  

Auf wunsch stelle ich ein Paar Bilder online 

Wenn mehr Fragen offen sind nur zu 

Gruß


----------



## Cence (7. September 2010)

Danke für die superschnelle Antwort!

Soweit hört sich der Monitor sehr gut an und da du ihn nicht zurückgeschickt hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Thru-Mode seinen Job gut macht und den Input-Lag ordentlich verringert.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich jedoch noch.

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Monitor einen Kopfhörerausgang hat. Kann man damit den Sound von Konsolen per HDMI (ohne 3D-Funktion) ausgeben? Und hat er sonst einen Audioeingang oder -ausgang bzw. integrierte Boxen?


----------



## n!ke^ (7. September 2010)

Kein Problem 

Ja er hat einen Kopfhörerausgang wo du den SRS Trusurround HD abschalten kannst.
Mein Laptop gibt die Ton Wiedergabe über HDMI ab und ich kann ihn ohne Probleme über den Kopfhörerausgang hören (gerade getestet ).

Er verfügt über 2 x HDMI, 1x DVI-D und einen Audio Eingang (Klinke).
Boxen hat er keine.

PS: Mit dem Inputlag werde ich heute Abend mal testen, muss mal wieder meine Röhre suchen , bisher aber nicht zu spüren gewesen.

Werde dann natürlich bescheid sagen, bzw Bilder zur Darstellung zeigen. Denke so morgen Früh dürften die Bilder online sein 

Gruß


----------



## Cence (7. September 2010)

Ich danke dir erneut vielmals und freue mich auf die Bilder.

Ich glaube, dass ich damit meinen zukünftigen Monitor gefunden habe.


----------



## Perry (7. September 2010)

Was den Hochglanz angeht kannst du den häufig mit ein wenig aceton beseitigen, allerdings ist es fast unmöglich für nen ungeübten das so hinzubekommen das es nicht total ******* aussieht. Alternativ kannst du dir auch hinten an die Rückseite dünne streifen alufolie machen und diese dann mit dem Heizkörper über einen Draht kabel verbinden, somit würdest du den Lack erden, allerdings mus das hinten recht großflächig sein und sollte als ganz schmaler Streifen auch mal nach Vorne gehen, wenn du dich dabei nicht zu dumm anstellst sieht das bestimt ganz witzig aus.


----------



## n!ke^ (7. September 2010)

Hehe,

danke Perry für den Tipp, aber da bleib ich doch bei meinem Staubwedel, einmal drüber alles weg 

Gruß


----------



## Perry (7. September 2010)

Ich würde mir Alufolie draufbasteln, alleine schon weil ich keinen Bock habe Staub zu wischen und sehen möchte wie das aussieht. Mein Bildschirm zieht zum Glück den Staub nicht so brutal an, oder man sieht es einfach nicht so sehr.

Was eventuell helfen könnte wär mit einem glatten stückmetall, das du mit dem Heizkörper verbunden hast, einfach mal die Oberfläche abfahren, dann solltest du den größten Teil der Ladungen herunter geholt haben


----------



## n!ke^ (8. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

wie versprochen sind die Bilder online 

Hier kannst Du sie dir laden.

Ich habe in das Archive Ordner getan damit Du weißt, ob Thru-Mode an oder aus ist 

Es sind auch Bilder vom Acer dabei, kannst Du dir ja mal anschauen.

Sollte noch etwas offen sein an Fragen, immer her damit 

Wenn es dein neuer sein soll, wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß damit.

Gruß


----------



## Cence (8. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe!

Damit wird das dann wohl mein neuer Monitor. Hoffentlich gelten die guten Werte auch für den HDMI-Anschluss.


----------



## n!ke^ (8. September 2010)

Na ich denke doch  

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, häng ich mein Laptop dran 

Viel Spaß mit dem LG, nur tue dir selbst einen gefallen, lass die Treiber CD weg 

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Hab  mir auch schon überlegt den LG W2363D zu kaufen aber kommt er nur mir zu klein vor im gegensatz zum Acer?oO Is ein Zoll Unterschied aber trotzdem iwie?^^ und was ist mit der Konkurenz Asus zB haben die alle wirklich überhaupt keine Chance gegen den LG? weil ja nicht viel mit Gaming um den umworben wird von LG.


----------



## Perry (8. September 2010)

Also für mich ist Acer Display Technisch gestorben, ich habe einen 24"er von denen seid nicht ganz 2 Jahren und er war bereits dreimal zur Reparatur. zweimal wegen defekter Pixel (wurden beim ersten mal nicht beseitigt, sondern das Gerät wurde einfach nach 2 Wochen an mich zurück geschickt), wo ich zwar wieder welche habe, aber mitlerweile habe ich keinen Bock mehr und einmal wegen eines Defektes am interenen Schaltgerät, das führte dazu das bei reduzierter Helligkeit nach einigen Stunden der Bildschirm einfach ausging und sich fürm ca. 3h nicht mehr länger als 5s einschalten ließ und das auch nur nach einem Neustart des System.

Daher wird mein neuer wohl aus dem Hause LG oder Samsung kommen


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Nike^ ich würde gerne von dir hören warum du dich gegen den Acer entschieden hast?
Ich mein in jedem Forum sagen die Leute was anderes und außer dieser Inputlagsache gibts ja fast keine negativen Berichte ..außerdem der Grad wie es beim Acer der Fall is mit freiem Auge nicht sichtbar sein.

Warum hast du dich für den LG entschieden? was macht ihn zum besseren Monitor?
und wenn man den Inputlagunterschied weglässt was unterscheidet beide Geräte dann wirklich noch voneinander?


----------



## n!ke^ (8. September 2010)

Uiuiui ^^

@Georg Michaels19

Nein der LG wirkt wirklich kleiner da er einen "kleineren" rand hat als der Acer.. Es sind aber nur 1cm Bilddiagonale.. 

Der Acer hat 23,6" der LG 23"..

@Perry

Greif zum neuen Asus VG236H (mit 3D Brille) oder Asus VG236HE (ohne Brille). Der soll wohl auch den LG Platt machen 

@Georg Michaels19

Warum? ganz einfach...

Das Overdrive war zu enorm und tat nach langer zeit mir in den Augen weh (Nutze ihn auch Beruflich)

Bilder dazu sind Hier und Hier

Ja genau es gibt kaum welche, leider! Deswegen habe ich ihn mir ja gekauft.

Der Input-Lag war deutlich zuspüren bei manchen Spielen wie cs 1.6 zB..

Was sich unterscheidet? 

Acer:
Zu starkes Overdrive (Kann nur im Servicemenü abgeschaltet werden).
Druch das Overdrive wurden die Farben leicht gefälscht. (Schwarz war zB mehr Grau als Schwarz).
Sehr schickes Gehäuse auch gut verarbeitet.
Hoher Input-Lag.
Lichthöfe sichtbar bei einer schwarzen Scene 

Durch das zu enorme Overdrive wurde das bild überschärft, Bilder hast du ja gesehen oben.

LG:
Schärfe frei wählbar.
Gute Farben
Gehäuse naja (Scharfe kanten)
Kaum bis kein Input-Lag
Gute Ausleuchtung. 

Ich habe mich einfach für den LG entschieden weil der für mich ein Super Bild liefert, eben nicht zu scharf.. 

Gegenfrage, was nützt dir die Optik wenn das Technische nichts bringt? 

Gruß


----------



## Cence (8. September 2010)

n!ke^ schrieb:


> Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, häng ich mein Laptop dran



Also schaden würde es nicht, wenn es denn nicht zu viel Aufwand macht.


----------



## n!ke^ (8. September 2010)

Cence schrieb:


> Also schaden würde es nicht, wenn es denn nicht zu viel Aufwand macht.


 
Hehe,

ja warte ich pack mal eben meine Röhre wieder vom Dachboden 

So bitte schön 

Input-Lag-HDMI

Gruß


----------



## Cence (8. September 2010)

Mehr kann ich mir kaum wünschen. Danke!


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Danke für den schönen Vergleich das heißt der LG schlägt den Acer in weiten und liefert auch ein besseres Bild..Ich will mir jetzt einen 120hz  Bildschirm kaufen und hab ein limit von 360€ ich schwankte zwischen dem acer und lg das is jetz klar ...aber gibt es vl noch einen der sogar den LG in den Schatten stellt und in dem Preisniveau bleibt?


----------



## n!ke^ (8. September 2010)

George Michaels19 schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Vergleich das heißt der LG schlägt den Acer in weiten und liefert auch ein besseres Bild..Ich will mir jetzt einen 120hz  Bildschirm kaufen und hab ein limit von 360€ ich schwankte zwischen dem acer und lg das is jetz klar ...aber gibt es vl noch einen der sogar den LG in den Schatten stellt und in dem Preisniveau bleibt?




Asus VG236H (mit 3D Brille) oder Asus VG236HE (ohne Brille). Der soll wohl auch den LG Platt machen, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, da ich ihn nicht in hand hatte.

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Und warum denkst du dass er besser als der LG ist?


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Vom hören her soll er besser sein.. aber wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht 100%.
Habe ihn nur auf der Gamescom gesehen, er sah wirklich gut aus und wirkte auch edel was das Technische angeht kann ich keinerlei aussage machen.

Hier hast du ein Test bericht.

Gruß


----------



## BigBubby (9. September 2010)

Der glänzt ja. geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

Mag sein dass der Asus gute Ratings hat aber er kostet ja auch 100€ mehr als der LG und deswegen ganz klar LG der Sieger


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Nein du verwechselt da was ^^ 

Der Asus VG236H kostet 100 Euro mehr ja, ABER er hat auch die 3D Brille von Nvidia dabei 

Der Asus VG236HE kostet gleich viel, nur halt ohne Brille 


Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

Hab mir paar Testberichte angeschaut und das Ergebnis ist dass beide ihre Vor und Nachteile haben aber keiner wirklich besser als der andere dasteht.

Asus VG236H vs. LG W2363D - FlatpanelsHD


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Welchen du nun nimmst ist dir überlassen 

Ich habe den LG und bin Glücklich damit (Bis natürlich auf die Scharfen kanten..)

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

Gib mir nochmal zum letztem mal deinen Rat nike^ ...will mir jz unbedingt einen 120hz  in der 360€ Kategorie kaufen ...kann ich mich mit dem LG als besten in der Klasse beruhigen oder sollte ich besser warten ?


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Das ist immer schwer zu sagen, für was brauchst du ihn genau?

Es gibt in zukunft fast immer bessere, die mit der zeit rauskommen. 

Wenn ich jetzt zB die wahl hätte, würde ich wieder zum LG greifen, den mit dem bin ich zufrieden.

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

Vorwiegend will ich gamen hab ne GTX 295(715/1512/1215) und wills halt wirklich bis zur Spitze treiben^^ Die Frage ist jetzt nur obs der LG bringt dafür oder ob ich warten sollte? ....hab 360€ zur Verfügung..hilf mir


----------



## Perry (9. September 2010)

wie N!ke schon sagt, der LG scheint ein vernünftiges Gerät zu sein und Warten ist bei Elektronik und Computerteilen eh sinnlos, die werden immer billiger (einzelne Ausnahmen ausgenommen) und über die Zeit normalerweise auch besser.


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Wenn du es wirklich willst, und auch benötigst dann greif wie Perry sagte zum LG.

Solltest du damit nicht zufrieden sein, was ich aber nicht glaube, kannst du ihn ja zurück schicken/geben.

Besser ist aber immer noch du gehst direkt in den Laden deines vertrauens, und lässt ihn dir vorführen, erspart dir zeit, nerven und du hast ihn gesehen bevor du ihn gekauft hast 

Denk aber immer dran das deine Grafikkarte, auch genug dampf hat ihn zu befeuern bei 1920x1080p mit 120hz kommt so manche Karte ins schwitzen  Bei deiner allerdings (GTX295) gehe ich mehr als davon aus das sie genug dampf hat, hättest du eine ATI würde ich dir vom kauf abraten 

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

Ja ich hoffe dass sie genug Dampf hat ^^ hier findest du das is genug?
Bau heute sogar noch ne zweite ein für Quad SLI aber darum gehts nicht 
Ich hab mein System jetz grad neu zusammengebaut hab jetz meine Matura geschafft und will jetzt einfach mal 1 Monat wie ein Süchti durchzockenxDIch hab jetzt mit Mühe 360€ zusammengespart und meine Bedenken sind einfach ich brauch jetzt zwar einen aber was is wenn ich mir einen kaufe und in einem Monat kommt ein besserer ....ich weiß das is halt so bei Hardware xD aber ich würde gerne auch in 3 Monaten das Gefühl haben dass er noch in der Oberliga dabei ist^^ 
Und wenn du sagst du bist "zufrieden" dann hört sich das so lala an ....du musst sagen das Gerät haut dich vom Sessel etc ...
Er is einer der besten in seiner Klasse keine Frage aber empfielst du mir wirklich den zu kaufen oder doch ein anders Produkt?


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Ja dein System ist schon gut für den Bildschirm 

Quad SLI?? Ein hoch auf die Stromrechnung 

Einen Perfekten Bildschirm gibt es nicht, wird es auch nicht geben.

Das Gefühl, wirst du länger haben  es gibt kaum 120hz Bildschirme für den PC, das einzige was dich evt runter ziehen könnte wäre ein RGB-LED 120hz Monitor, aber da wirst du mit 360 Euro nicht weit kommen 

Warum ich sage "zufrieden"? Weil ich damit zufrieden bin was das Bild angeht und den Input-Lag, wenn er aber noch ein geiles Gehäuse hätte dann würde ich sagen wow (wie zB. der Acer), aber das sagte ich ja bereits schon mehrfach 

Ob ich ihn dir empfehle? Ich kann dir nur sagen für mich ist er sehr gut, aber ob er es auch für dich ist, ist eine andere Frage. Ich kann nie sagen das ding ist Perfekt für dich und dich usw.. Jeder hat andere Kriterien, also kaufen, testen und entscheiden heißt es wohl 

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

Vollende einfach meine Suche und sag mir der LG ist um das Geld das beste was ich zwischen meine Finger kriegen kann^^ hab endlos gesurft und Test und Benches gelesen x( muss einfach versichert sein dass ich mir damit was beständiges nach Hause hole


----------



## n!ke^ (9. September 2010)

Wie gesagt 



> Ich kann dir nur sagen für mich ist er sehr gut, aber ob er es auch für dich ist, ist eine andere Frage. Ich kann nie sagen das ding ist Perfekt für dich und dich usw.. Jeder hat andere Kriterien, also kaufen, testen und entscheiden heißt es wohl



Aber ich denke schon, das du damit was anfangen kannst 

Gruß


----------



## George Michaels19 (10. September 2010)

boa sei doch nicht immer so zurückhaltend xD du kommst mir iwie weise vor^^ wie alt bist du bitte? xD LG oder nicht LG das ist hier die Frage und diesmal keine Opa Antwort ...sag hau rein Junge oder lass sein mann^^


----------



## jelais99 (10. September 2010)

_Oh man, das Wort Höflichkeit scheint Dir fremd zu sein_.

Ich weiss auch nicht was Du immer willst. Man macht dir Vorschläge aber annehmen willst Du sie nicht.

Wenn Du wirklich etwas Gutes willst, würde ich stattdessen auf die 120 Mhz verzichten und mir einen anständigen Monitor mit IPS Panel zulegen. Der HP ZR24 würde auch fast innerhalb Deines Budgets liegen.


----------



## n!ke^ (10. September 2010)

George Michaels19 schrieb:


> boa sei doch nicht immer so zurückhaltend xD du kommst mir iwie weise vor^^ wie alt bist du bitte? xD LG oder nicht LG das ist hier die Frage und diesmal keine Opa Antwort ...sag hau rein Junge oder lass sein mann^^



Kauf ihn dir, aber wenn er dir nicht gefällt, beschwere dich nicht bei mir 


Ps: jelais99, danke 

Gruß


----------

